# 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee won't crank



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Have you checked voltage at the starter?

Wouldn't be the first time a new part was still bad. 

After that, check the ignition.


----------



## kel bates (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks... Will post the results


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Check security system error. Pull any codes. Not all security related problems throw a CEL. Bad ignition switch will also cause this.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Where did you get parts from? Also check your grounds. Battery to engine, Main one, Battery to body and body to engine.:vs_coffee:


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Also try turning motor by hand. Is it seized?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Also, take the drive belt off then try it. A locked up pulley will stop it from starting.:vs_coffee:


----------



## kel bates (Nov 24, 2015)

New parts are from O'Reilly.... Used the test light and power is great to the relay switch and starter. Test the ignition switch, and light barely flickers on coming into it.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

BINGO!:vs_cool:


----------

